# My new sled



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

Built this guy up over the winter-57TT is a rare find..


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

*That is certainly different!*

You don't see many Merckx cross bikes out there....What's the frame material? Titanium? 
I gotta say that the older Merckx lettering have far more class. 

Good looking ride tho!

Mike


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

it's a thin aluminium, it is a nice riding bike and quite light. The older cross bike was kind of a throwback, but the new one has a more normal geometry 1 1/8 size steerer. The one achillies in the non replaceable derailer hanger, kind of an oversight on an expensive bike, plus you have to use the Campy internal headset and I hate having to buy Campy products. I find the bike is a very nice riding cross bike so far, will be racing it in the fall so we''ll see how she holds up to all that abuse.

In erms of looks, I don't really care but I think it looks OK, that's the only color it comes in. I like the older lettering better also, this is my third Merckx.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Nice. That was the frame I was looking for last July, but gave up due to the poor distribution of Merckx in the US. Ended up with a Fort, which fits well, but its no Merckx.


----------



## labman (May 11, 2006)

What are you using for brakes? I have the same frame and am using the Avid Shorty 6 brakes. I have had some issues with brake chatter on the front. Was looking for something better..


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

mine has the carbon fork and I am using the frogleg brakes from Empella, with a coolstop pad, they do not cause any chatter and are decent brakes


----------

